# Geep?



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just ran across this article online about a ewe giving birth to a geep. This little cutie is half sheep half goat. Who knew such a thing was possible. Here's the link
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...d=maing-grid7|ipad|dl19|sec3_lnk4&pLid=462072

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

3 things strike me about this story.

1. The only places repeating it are gossip sites.
2. It was supposedly born on April Fools day
3. It looks exactly like a Soay lamb


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I googled it and there is indeed such thing as unbelievable as it sounds.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is indeed. They have been created in labs several times. There has only been one case of a natural born Geep who survived and it's DNA tests are a matter of public record. I'll reserve judgement until I see the results of the DNA testing that scientists would be flocking to do.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree very interesting if it is true for sure.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. Geep do happen but because of genetic factors are either aborted ir die soon after birth


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

What strikes me about this story is that ewe. That is the most beautiful ewe I have ever seen.


----------

